#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Schoolfeestje Griftland College

## CyberNBD

Bij deze de foto's van het schoolfeestje op de school van iko, waar hij eerst zelf aan wilde beginnen (zie topic tijdje terug).

















































*[u]Lichtplan:</u>*




Wat er hing/stond/lag:
*[u]Geluid:</u>*
2x P&B Audio C6 Topkast
6x P&B Audio B18 Subkast
1x Versterkerrack MPX600/MPA1100/LEM DX26
1x Versterker MPA1100
1x Versterker MPX600
1x Kassa inhoudende Denon 2600f / Rodec MX180MKIII
2x Martin Audio ICT300 met versterker als monitoring (van school zelf)

*[u]Licht:</u>*
10x HES Trackspot
2x HES Intellabeam 700HX
6x T4 Fourbar PAR64 500W Ray
2x T4 Fourbar PAR56 300W MFL
1x Martin Atomic
4x Blacklight gun
14x City flash strobe-eitje
1x Antari Z-1500 Rookdoos
1x Dimmer Lite-Puter DX-625
1x MA Lightcommander 12/2
1x Sunlite Computersturing

*[u]Rigging:</u>*
10 mtr Prolyte H30V
22 mtr Eurotruss FD34
2x Eurotruss FD34 Hoek 90°
4x Guil PL4 Statief
2x Mobil-Tech SP2-TA Statief

*[u]Div.:</u>*
1x Backdrop 3x6 mtr
1x Krachtverdeler 32A
3x Veel te zware kabelkist

*[u]Medewerkers:</u>* (Inter-Forum <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)
Iko
Frank
Peter
en Ikke <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>


Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 18/11/2002  20:52:56

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Ziet er erg netjes uit.

Vraagje aan Iko ... hoe was het resultaat? En blij dat je er toch niet helemaal zelf aan begonnen bent?

Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## wes340

Heej 
stoer man maare vraagje wat zijn die dingen op de 2de foto?
En wie is dat die zo vrolijk staat te dansen op de 14de foto (is hij ook op het forum)

greets wesley

KEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLL
ik sta in onze dorpskrant met de drive-in omdat we binnekort draaien op een thema feest! VETJESS!!

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> 
> Vraagje aan Iko ... hoe was het resultaat? En blij dat je er toch niet helemaal zelf aan begonnen bent?



idd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CyberNBD

Die dingen op de 2de foto zijn de HES Trackspots (Scans)

14de Foto was locale (en errug goeie!) dj.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Niek...

Net geheel, alhoewel ik geen 10 tracks zie hangen, of kijk ik over 2 stuks heen? Hoe heb je overigens je 220 verdeeld naar het trussdeel in de zaal? 3x16A via krachtblok, via kabels, of...?

Nou moet je mij alleen ff vertellen wat die djdude zo goed maakte, ik is nieuwsgierig zijn <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## CyberNBD

2 Tracks hingen in de lounge, op een spiegelbol te schijnen in de kleur UV <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> (Colorchangers waren op <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>).
Stroomverdeling in truss ging via 16 polige harting, achterop de verdeler zit buiten 6 shucko's ook een 16 polig chassisdeel, van daaruit multikabel 18*2.5 de truss in, midden van fronttruss break out (foto 5 wazig te zien), en poef, 6 los afgezekerde groepen boven in truss.

Over de dj.. hij draaide gewoon erg goed en gevarieerd, publiek heeft geen seconde stilgestaan, hij mixte netjes, en hield zich errug netjes aan het 0db niveau, geen rooie lampies gezien op de rodec.. dus jah...

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## LJ iwi

Aardig setje, nog net iets groter als bij ons op een bovenbouwfeest. Hoeveel man(/vrouw) is er gekomen? 
Ziet er verder allemaal netjes uit.
Ik zal eens kijken of ik donderdag een digi van iemand te pakken kan krijgen om foto's te maken bij het 1e klassenfeest bij ons op school.

Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## kevin

ziet er heeel goed uit !

----------


## Mr Dj

Jah zoals normaal....TOUCHE !

----------


## John b

Ziet er netjes uit.

Maar is er niemand gestruikeld over die wind-up poten ?

Waar heb je dat lichtplan mee gemaakt ?

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Merijndj

En zie ik daar op de 23e (in elk geval de laatste) foto een spark 4D ofzo <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

groet,


MerijnDJ

Bijgewerkt door - Merijn de Jonge op 18/11/2002  23:37:43

----------


## CyberNBD

Spark 4D?? neuj, laatste foto is links MA Lightcommander 12/2 desk versie en rechts sunlite computer.

Outtriggers van statieven zullen er heus wel een paar over gestruikeld zijn ja, maar dan moeten ze maar uit hun doppen kijken, het kan nu eenmaal niet anders, tenzij de organisatie meer geld wil geven voor trusspoten.

Lichtplan is gemaakt met WysiWyg.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Reemski

Ben je nooit bang dat er wat met die poten gebeurd?

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

Ziet er fijn uit Tom! 

Ik heb een vraagje over de plaatsing van de luidspreker.
Staat de coax-top nu niet te hoog tov de zaal?
Als ik het goed zie heb de coaxtop ook niet iets naar voren gekanteld.
Ik heb de set ook een keer zo gezien, maar dan stond het geheel op de vloer. Dat werkte perfect. Nu heb je nog een podium van pakweg een meter erbij.

----------


## LJ Max

Wow man ... ziet er echt super uit !

Da's wel wat beter als die drive-in die op onze school komt !

lekker veel foto's b.t.w

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## PHsound

Het was weer een erg gezellig feestje<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Even over de toppen: Ze gaan enorm bruut hard Jammer dat tog z'n kasten zo glad gemaakt heeft nu glijden ze der vanaf.
We hadden ze gekanteld maar dat ging niet echt zonder natte bierfiltjes of Anti slip matten.

Verder die poten: TJA [:S] er gebeurt niks meej kan ook niks meej gebeuren. alleen het struikelen dan maar daar gaan we wel weer iets op verzinnen.


DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## EP Woody

Ziet er weer puik uit Tom, zoals we van je gewend zijn. 

Trusspoten, Rood-wit lint eromheen, en evt dranghekken.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Kheb me site helemaal geupdate, Kijk in me profiel voor de url.

----------


## joostnieuw

> citaat: Lichtplan is gemaakt met WysiWyg.



Wat is dat voor prog.?? en hoe kom je eraan en hoe werkt het? (twilight?)

ziet er strak uit namelijk!

Tevens ben ik op zoek naar een prog om boekhouding, inventaris en verhuur/verkoop samen te voegen. Nu tik ik alles braaf in word, ik wil eigenlijk dat de inventarislijst netjes in administratie zit, daaruit verhuursets bv kan samenstellen, plannen etc en verkoop kan doen.
Dus dat alles wat makkelijk wekt zeg maar. Wie weet zo'n prog??

Alvast bedankt

Groet

----------


## Iko

waren ongeveer 500 a 600 man.. weet niet precies hoeveel.. maar het was erg gezellig en ja die poten <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle> zijn toch wel een paar mense vol op hun bek gegaan.. maar goed.. moet je ook maar niet dronke zijn he... en er komen nog meer foto's van mij.. en van peter volgens mij <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> (heeft allemaal wijfe gefotografeerd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) ..


greetzz Iko

----------


## CyberNBD

Toppen moet idd wat op verzonnen worden, stukkies anti slip eronder oid zoals peter al zei, dan zijn ze ook mooi te kantelen, aan de achterkant aanspannen en klaar.

Statieven zelf zal niks mee gebeuren, over het vallen: zie eerdere reactie van mij.  Ben wel aan het brainstormen geweest met peter in de bus wat daar een mooie oplossing voor zou kunenn zijn, dus wie weet...

Wysiwyg is demo te downloaden op castlighting.com, staat verder nergens op twilight oid, is wel te koop, maar dat kost pleuro's <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Veel foto's, kijk das nou het voordeel van analoog toestel.. rolletje moet op <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 19/11/2002  16:56:40

----------


## LJ Max

Leuke school IKo <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Had je zelf ook nog apparatuur bij of niet ?

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## jbaukema

Gewijzigd gewijzigd

----------


## Iko

sja wat is over dreven? er waren ronde de 600 man.. en het zag er erg strak uit.. het was veel licht maar prima te doen in deze ruimte. en we hadden gewoon een bedrag vast gesteld en daar mocht tom voor uit zoeken  :Smile:  en dat is er goed gelukt. en natuurlijk hope we dat het volgende keer nog beter is.. 

greetzz Iko

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: waren ongeveer 500 a 600 man.. weet niet precies hoeveel..



En ik was op onze school altijd al blij met ong. 175-500 Personen!
Moet ik ook wel even toegeven dat het een school is met 115 leerlingen!!!



groet,


MerijnDJ

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat: is dit niet een beetje overdreven voor een relatief klein feestje?



Nee, dit is  niet overdreven. Tis maar net welke eisen je stelt aan het de produkties die je oplevert. En het hangt natuurlijk ook van het budget van de opdrachtgever af.

Trouwens, relatief klein? Feestje van 500 man begint toch ergens op te lijken...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik vond dit een nette opstelling voor 500-600 man in ieder geval, 1 bruggetje is ook al zowat.





> citaat:vraagje: waar in is het licht plan gemaakt ????



Ga jij maar es lekker een paar postings teruglezen !!! <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## J. DAmo

> citaat:
> Ga jij maar es lekker een paar postings teruglezen !!! <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>



Sorry !! kijk weer eens niet verder dan mijn neus lang is



Bijgewerkt door - J. DAmo op 20/11/2002  14:22:28

----------


## Roland

Ziet er weer leuk uit Tom

bij het kijken naar de foto's kwam de vraag bij mij ook al naar voren over die truss poten. Maar daar is inderdaad niets aan te doen, heb dit probleem zelf ook wel vaker.

Maar vind wel dat je een doekje voor je DJ-meubel had moeten hangen. 

PS: Toch maar een Rodec gekocht ipv die stage-line mixer.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> PS: Toch maar een Rodec gekocht ipv die stage-line mixer.



Tja... is wel ff je budget minimum x 5



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## CyberNBD

Ghehe roland, heb die JB mixer nog altijd hoor <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Bij klusje dezenacht nog wat foto's ontvangen van vorige week:



































Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Juce

Hier zie je nog maar eens het verschil in de lichttemperatuur tussen een trackspot en een intellabeam, maar toch passen ze perfect samen en geven ze zelfs een hele meerwaarde aan de opstelling.
Knap gedaan !

Juce

----------


## reflection

dus bij jullie op school mag er alcohol geschonken worden...das wel beter dan bij ons, de directie wil het niet, alleen het eindfeest, dat is dan ook wel buiten school...

francis

----------


## Iko

huh? waar haal je uit dat er bij ons opschool gedronke mag worden? mag helemaal niet namelijk.. maar goed..


greetzz Iko

----------


## Mr Dj

bij ons mag er de ene keer wel alcohol en de andere keer niet. als de hele school feest heeft niet, als de bovenbouw (4e tm 6e) feest heeft wel. 

Ik heb nog ooit een pintje van mijn klasseleeraar gekregen dusssse <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Tom,




> citaat:
> Wat er hing/stond/lag:
> *[u]Geluid:</u>*
> 2x P&B Audio C6 Topkast
> 6x P&B Audio B18 Subkast
> 1x Versterkerrack MPX600/MPA1100/LEM DX26
> 1x Versterker MPA1100
> 1x Versterker MPX600
> 1x Kassa inhoudende Denon 2600f / Rodec MX180MKIII
> ...



Wat er lag of stond vinnik niet zo spannend, maar het was toch een fors setje zo bij elkaar.
Kun je aangeven wat er van bovenstaande lijst nou op die statieven steunde?
Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar de gewichten van dat alles.

rinus

----------


## Iko

8 Trackspots
5 Fourbars
1 Martin Atomic
4 Blacklight gun

dat stond op de grote truss.

greetzz Iko

----------


## Music Power

correctie van iko: 6 fourbar 64's en 1 fourbar 56's

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Iko

oja.. was de verticale vergeten..

----------


## Destiny

Mooie lichtshow, en voor de rest ziet het er ook puik uit!

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## CyberNBD

*[u]Totale U:</u>*
8 Trackspot      = 8x 11 kg  =  88 kg
1 Atomic 3000    = 1x  8 kg  =   8 kg
6 Fourbar Par 64 = 6x 10 kg  =  60 kg
1 Fourbar Par 56 = 1x 10 kg  =  10 kg
4 Blacklight gun = 4x 8.5 kg =  34 kg
20 Mtr FD34      = 20x 5 kg  = 100 kg
2 90° hoek       = 2x 5 kg   =  10 kg
Bekabeling etc.  =              75 kg
-------------------------------------
Totaal:                        385 kg
4 Statieven, per stuk 225 kg belastbaar, is totaal 900*0.75=675

*[u]Gewicht op 2 statieven bij podium:</u>*
6 Trackspot      = 6x 11 kg  =  66 kg
1 Atomic 3000    = 1x  8 kg  =   8 kg
5 Fourbar Par 64 = 5x 10 kg  =  50 kg
1 Fourbar Par 56 = 1x 10 kg  =  10 kg
2 Blacklight gun = 2x 8.5 kg =  17 kg
14 Mtr FD34      = 14x 5 kg  =  70 kg
2 90° hoek       = 2x 5 kg   =  10 kg
Bekabeling etc.  =              50 kg
-------------------------------------
Totaal:                        281 kg
2 Statieven, per stuk 225 kg belastbaar = 450*0.75= 337.5kg

*[u]Achtertrussje dj:</u>*
2 Intellabeam 700HX = 2x 26 kg = 52 kg
1 Fourbar Par56     = 1x 10 kg = 10 kg
1 Backdrop 3*6      = 1x 15 kg = 15 kg
6 Mtr H30V          =            38 kg
--------------------------------------
Totaal:                         115 kg
2 statieven, per stuk 80kg belastbaar = 160*0.75= 120kg

Lijkt mij dus mooi in orde, als ik iets fout doe, aub zeggen.
Gewicht op 2 statieven bij podium heb ik helft van het gewicht van de 2 zaalstukken meegerekend.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## RDH

mooie productie! kan ik alleen nog maar van dromen...
khoop ook ooit zoiets te kunnen doen...

groeten,

Remco

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:*[u]Totale U:</u>*
> 8 Trackspot      = 8x 11 kg  =  88 kg
> 1 Atomic 3000    = 1x  8 kg  =   8 kg
> 6 Fourbar Par 64 = 6x 10 kg  =  60 kg
> 1 Fourbar Par 56 = 1x 10 kg  =  10 kg
> 4 Blacklight gun = 4x 8.5 kg =  34 kg
> 20 Mtr FD34      = 20x 5 kg  = 100 kg
> 2 90° hoek       = 2x 5 kg   =  10 kg
> Bekabeling etc.  =              75 kg
> ...



Top! <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> Tom,
hier kunnen een hoop mensen (denk ik in alle voorzichtigheid) nog wel een puntje aan zuigen!
Of je al die opgetelde materialen ook echt eerlijk als gelijkmatig verdeeld over de vier statieven kan verdelen is misschien een wel wat gezocht punt als je zoveel "over-capaciteit" hebt! :Smile: 
rinus :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CyberNBD

Hé rinus.
Het gewicht was dus niet echt gelijkmatig verdeeld over de 4 statieven, vandaar het extra berekeningetje eronder waar berekend wordt hoeveel gewicht er op de 2 zwaarst belaste statieven komt te staan (Deel van de U voor podium + 1/2 van het gewicht wat aan de "poten" hangt (Mits gelijkmatig verdeeld, maar dat was het wel aan die "poten").)
Er was idd nogal wat overcapaciteit, maar liever wat te zware statieven dan te lichte zeg ik altijd maar <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DJ.T

Toch maar goed dat je er niet op je zelf aan bent begonnen, ik denk niet dat je dan dit had kunne presteren!

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## beyma

Laat ik ten eerste zeggen dat ik dit heel erg prachtig vindt allemaal,alleen 500 man zie ik niet in deze aula/kantine staan, of waren de andere 300  in een tweede zaal?

martijn

----------


## CyberNBD

2de zaal was de lounge, daar paste dus niet extreem veel volk in.

Lichtconstructie stond in het verlaagde gedeelte van de zaal, vlak voor podium, errondom loopt de zaal nog verder, alleen dan ter hoogte van het podium, daar stond ook nog heel wat volk.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Iko

en in de hal staan meestal alle buitenlanders... waarom ?? geen idee.. maar het is wel altijd zo en er waren 543 mensen...

greetzz Iko

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> en er waren 543 mensen...



Zou kunnen, maar ze zullen waarschijnlijk gespreid geweest zijn over de ganse avond... Maar hoeveel volk was er GELIJKTIJDIG in de zaal...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## reflection

bij een schoolfeest is het meestal van 8.30 tot 01.00 wel gewoon vol, neesten blijven..

francis

----------


## LJ iwi

> citaat:bij een schoolfeest is het meestal van 8.30 tot 01.00 wel gewoon vol, neesten blijven..



Bij ons gaan de deuren zelfs een tijdje dicht, om overlast in de buurt te voorkomen. Als je eerder weg wilt/moet, moet je dat van te voren door je ouders laten aanvragen.


Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## SWDJ

Dit ziet er echt enorm goed uit! Ook leuk, dat programma voor het licht. Bij ons op school hebben ze zoiets ook niet.

Ik weet dat ze alleen maar als monitoring werden gebruikt, maar dat Martin audio, is dat wat?

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Iko

die waren van school... ze zijn wel redelijk okay... komt wel flinke herrie uit en het klinkt ook wel goed..


greetzz Iko

----------


## SWDJ

Is dat trouwens ook van hetzelfde als van het Martin licht?

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Reemski

Neeeeee... Dit is compleet anders...

Dit is van Martin AUDIO.... <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>     (oke oke.. heden MACH)



*** Helaas berichten deze beelden niet op waarheid ***

----------


## CyberNBD

Martin Audio is NIET Mach...

Martin Audio is ook NIET van Martin licht
Mach wel...

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Reemski

Heeeee shit..

Weet je dat zeker...  Denk ik weer eens iets voor de hand liggends neer te zetten. Maar MACH was toch voorheen martin audio. Of laat ik het zo zeggen. Martin maakte toch speakers onder de naam Martin..
En tegenwoordig onder de naam Mach

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Mmmmmmmmmmneej.

Martinaudio London en Mach zit nog wel een hap verschil in... (lang leve martinaudio!)

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## SWDJ

Sorry, ik wist het niet<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Als iets dezelfde naam heeft denk ik dat het misschien wel van hetzelfde bedrijf is. 

Dan weet ik het nu.

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------

